
Wealthfront: A Bit About Bitcoin - sowbug
https://blog.wealthfront.com/bit-bitcoin/
======
thiscatis
"But, given what we know today and the data available to us, it could also be
worth half. "

And it would still be up 900% from last year. This falls in the same category
as the other article "CRYPTO COIN WEAKENS" after Bitcoin dropped 0.5%.

It might be a bubble, but you're still writing about it.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Given what we know today, it could also be worth a billionth, but you're
missing the point. They're saying that it should not be a part of their
investment strategy today, which would mean buying Bitcoins today — the
previous price of a Bitcoin does not matter at all in that context.

------
solotronics
you live on an island in the 1700s and the first foreigners land there, you
use seashells and they use gold coins. what happens to the value of your sea
shells over the next 50 years?

